# Home Biz Server PART 2: IP/Name Servers/Domain- Connecting



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

*Here we go again..
1st on the list for today: IP Address? *
I have 5 static IP’s available. I have a Linksys router, and I have a default 192.168.1.103 address allocated to my server right now.
I have a domain name I want to use as well for this server. Can someone walk me through this or articles on how to gt this Server conected to an IP and domain name?

Right now the server is running Server 2003.
I haven’t installed Apache, PHP, etc, or configured anything yet. Been busy all week.
Been reading from my registrar on Name Servers ns1. stuff
I think im getting luke warm?:upset: :grin:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Does your router allow you to set up a DMZ? If so, I suggest that you put your server within a DMZ to keep it seperate from the rest of your network. Also, make sure you have a decent firewall in place on the server itself. Don't rely on the built in Windows firewall. 

To get the domain name to point to your server, you'll need to do 1 of 2 things. Either set up your own Name Servers or see if your domain registrar allows you to host your Name Servers with them. I don't know what DNS software you can use for Windows, but I use BIND for Linux. If you install some type of DNS software for Windows, set it up and use 2 IP's for the Name Servers (ns1.yoursite.com and ns2.yoursite.com). Login to your domain registrar and create the Name Servers using those IP addresses. If everything is set up properly, then wait a few hours or so (for the info to propagate throughout the internet) and they'll be working.

Depending on your domain registrar, the steps/cost for having them host your Name Servers will vary. Login and see if you can find information on how this is done.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

deleted....google was picking up.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Make sure you forward port one or more of the following from the internet to 192.168.1.102. 

80 (HTTP), 443 (HTTPS), 53 (DNS), 110 (POP3), 25 (SMTP), 21 (FTP)
deleted....google was picking up. You now need to install some type of DNS service/server on your server so that you can set up deleted....google was picking up. to use your newly created Name Servers. 

Once that is done, it's just a matter of configuring Apache to use your domain and IP address.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Done everything except get teh IP or domain to stick tothe server..
ANyone familiar with how to do this.. 
I'm reading throught ApacheTriad for advice.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

That's where the DNS service/server comes in to play. Apache doesn't do this. You'll have to install some software to do this which is where port 53 is needed. Again, I don't know much about what you can use for Windows. Perhaps someone else can help here.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Talked to my isp today. They said I need to configure my router to direct traffic to the server. This waslate last night so I havent messed with it et. He said it would be easier to add a switch to my network. ANyone familiar with this.. should i pick upa swtch today.
Something about a 2nd layer on my network... 
Ok.. got to run.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

A switch is nothing more then a glorified hub, although you don't see hubs very often anymore. Most broadband routers are also switches. I'm not sure why they recomended a switch to you. The main purpose of a switch is to connect 2 or more computers together on to a network.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My D-Link router allows me to easily setup a home webserver by including default settings for one. I just tell it the internal IP address of the server and it handles the rest. Now I just need to install some DNS software (thanks for the part Skie, that's been troubling me for ages!!) and get that running.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

ebackhus said:


> My D-Link router allows me to easily setup a home webserver by including default settings for one. I just tell it the internal IP address of the server and it handles the rest. Now I just need to install some DNS software (thanks for the part Skie, that's been troubling me for ages!!) and get that running.


I'm assuming you're doing this on Windows. If so, please let us know what program you end up using for DNS.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

deleted....google was picking up.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

To answer Skie's question, and to help Stine out, I am using Simple DNS Plus, it's shareware to try and $79 to purchase a license for. It's simple to use and gives you real time stats on your DNS services. It also works as a DHCP server so you can turn a Windows box into a giant router!


www.simpledns.com


----------

